# [OOXML] Manifestons !

## Magic Banana

Le président do comité ISO de Norvège a organisé hier une manifestation contre la normalisation de l'OOXML. Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est qu'il kicke des culs en tabernacle !

Par ailleurs, il appelle les autres pays où l'avis du comité technique n'a pas été suivi, en particulier la France et le Danemark, de manifester à leur tour. 3 votes en moins et l'OOXML ne sera pas une norme. Alors on organise cela ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, j'ai un accent déplorable, donc je m'occuperais plutôt des hochements de tête approbateur... ^^

Ceci dit, t'es chaud bouillant (pour changer  :Wink: ), on doit même pas être une trentaine max de réguliers, ici, lancer un mouvement à nous seul, ça risque d'être tendu, non?

----------

## Pixys

faire du mailing massif auprès de nos députés ?

----------

## kwenspc

Tout cramer?

plus sérieusement: contacter l'APRIL, ça serait déjà bien (et je doute qu'ils soit pas déjà au courant en fait)

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce sont surtout les membres du comité technique (majoritairement contre la normalisation de l'OOXML) qu'il faut contacter. Vous savez commet faire ?

----------

## loopx

envoyer un mail   :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *loopx wrote:*   

> envoyer un mail  

 

Ça c'est une idée !  :Laughing: 

Il ne reste plus qu'à trouver leurs adresses. Tient, c'était peut-être cela la question...  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Des photos de la manifestation en Norvège.

----------

## ghoti

Un discours très simple et plein de vérité.

Mais qui n'aura pas beaucoup de suite.

Tout simplement parce que 99% des gens ne peuvent pas ou n'ont pas envie de lire un texte en angliche.

La première chose serait d'avoir une langue commune, libre, simple et cohérente qui ne favorise pas une grosse majorité de riches cow-boys.

(Qui a dit esperanto ? Mais c'est un autre débat - quoique ?)

Bref, comme j'avais un peu de temps entre deux trappistes, j'ai pondu un semblant de traduc en vitesse. 

C'est probablement plein d'erreurs et de phôtes mais j'ai la flemme de me relire ...  :Wink: 

Si on peut faire deux recrues avec ça, je dormirai heureux !  :Very Happy: 

 * Geir Isene wrote:*   

> Amis, Blogueurs, Progammeurs libres, Supporters des Standards Ouverts!
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas ici pour taper sur la tête de Microsoft.
> 
> Nous sommes ici parce que nous avons foi dans les standards ouverts.
> ...

 

[EDIT] traduction "IT"  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Sun Apr 13, 2008 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Ben le texte devient tout de suite plus compréhensible pour moi merci ghoti.

----------

## kwenspc

Entre chats vous vous comprenez :]

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci beaucoup ghoti ! J'ai bien pensé le traduire mais avec un article à rendre hier (je suis chercheur), je n'avais vraiment pas le temps. Merci encore pour ce travail !

----------

## Gardel_

Merci beaucoup Ghoti ! Voilà un geste honorable  :Smile:  Bonne traduction qui plus est. Pour IT, on pourrait tout simplement traduire par « informatique », non ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Pour IT, on pourrait tout simplement traduire par « informatique », non ?

 

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr ! Parfois, l'évidence vous rend aveugle  :Embarassed: 

Hop, suggestion adoptée !  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

Merci ghoti

----------

## kwenspc

Hum IT = TIC en fr non? Fin c'pareil, on va pas chipoter.

----------

## xaviermiller

en Belgique, IT = IT  :Laughing: 

----------

